
Elegant 0-day unicorn underscores “serious concerns” about Linux security - jdp23
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/11/elegant-0day-unicorn-underscores-serious-concerns-about-linux-security/
======
jdp23
"This exploit is impressive because it manages to bypass modern protections
such as ASLR and NX without being able to programmatically interact with the
target software."

